# filesystem diversi da etx3 e 4 [risolto]

## bi-andrea

chiedo alla comunità quali sono i comandi per formattare una partizione con filesystem diversi da etx3?

Perchè vedo che posso usare diversi filesystem nel kernel.

 :Smile:   :Wink: 

----------

## k01

in molti casi mkfs.FILESYSTEM, dai mkfs. e premi il tasto tab due volte per vedere quelli disponibili

----------

## Zizo

Per ogni filesystem o gruppo di filesystem (tipo per gli ext*) esiste un tool per la manutenzione e la formattazione. Una volta emerso tale tool facente parte della categoria "sys-fs" per formattare potrai utilizzare il comando "mkfs.nomefilesystem".

Puoi controllare i tool disponibili con *Quote:*   

> eix -C sys-fs

 o *Quote:*   

> eix -C sys-fs -S filesystem

 per tentare di restringere un po' la ricerca.

----------

## bi-andrea

bene ragazzi, collauderò subito e grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## bi-andrea

Si ho proprio usato mkfs.filesystem, però prima ho installato i tool per operare in quel senso, usando portato per capire quale fosse da usare .

 :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> in molti casi mkfs.FILESYSTEM, dai mkfs. e premi il tasto tab due volte per vedere quelli disponibili

 

oppure, usa cat /proc/filesystems per avere l'elenco di tutti i filesystem noti al kernel attuale.

alcuni di essi, però, sono virtuali.

----------

## bi-andrea

grazie della dritta

cat /proc/filesystems

nodev	sysfs

nodev	rootfs

nodev	bdev

nodev	proc

nodev	cgroup

nodev	cpuset

nodev	tmpfs

nodev	debugfs

nodev	securityfs

nodev	sockfs

nodev	pipefs

nodev	anon_inodefs

nodev	configfs

nodev	devpts

	        reiserfs

	        ext3

	        ext2

	        squashfs

nodev	ramfs

nodev	hugetlbfs

 	       vfat

	       iso9660

	       udf

nodev	mqueue

nodev	usbfs

	        jfs

nodev	rpc_pipefs

nodev	nfs

nodev	nfs4

	        xfs

nodev	fuse

	        fuseblk

nodev	fusectl

----------

